# Is marijuana use a sin?



## Six million dollar ham (May 23, 2009)

I know eating salad probably ain't.  Not asking if it's against the law.  Is this okay in your eyes with your deity?


----------



## earl (May 23, 2009)

No sin in Jamaica mon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2009)

earl said:


> No sin in Jamaica mon.



Actually weed is not legal in Jamaica mon.  When they picked us up at the airport, our guide explained to us they believe that pot brings them closer to God, so when they worship in church they get high, and guess what mon?  They go to church EVERYDAY mon!!


----------



## Rays123 (May 23, 2009)

idk, good question, personally i dont use it and never will but i think the only reason its illegal is bc the gov. cant tax it. they always have to have there cut of the money


----------



## Jim P (May 23, 2009)

If you are doing something that you know will hurt your body, yes it's a sin mon


----------



## pnome (May 23, 2009)

Jim P said:


> If you are doing something that you know will hurt your body, yes it's a sin mon




I wonder if things would be different if Jesus had passed around a joint instead of a glass of wine at the last supper....


----------



## formula1 (May 23, 2009)

*Re:*

No bigger sin than any other one, and no less of one either.  You cannot do enough good to have any chance of getting right with God.  Your only chance is the grace of God through faith in Jesus Christ.  He is the door.

John 10:9
I am the door. If anyone enters by Me, he will be saved, and will go in and out and find pasture.


----------



## Lowjack (May 23, 2009)

pnome said:


> I wonder if things would be different if Jesus had passed around a joint instead of a glass of wine at the last supper....


That explains a lot about you.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 24, 2009)

Definitely.  

I do wonder why "god made marijuana" though.  Mysterious ways, faith, etc.


----------



## Mako22 (May 24, 2009)

Yes smoking pot is a sin for three reasons.

1. It is against the law and Christians are to obey the law
2. It makes one lazy and unproductive which is a sin
3. It opens ones mind up for the influences of the devil, that is why it is used in many pagan religious ceremonies.

Proverbs 6:9-11
How long wilt thou sleep, O sluggard? when wilt thou arise out of thy sleep? Yet a little sleep, a little slumber, a little folding of the hands to sleep: So shall thy poverty come as one that travelleth, and thy want as an armed man.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Yes smoking pot is a sin for three reasons.
> 
> 1. It is against the law and Christians are to obey the law
> 2. It makes one lazy and unproductive which is a sin
> ...


 

Sooooo, you never go over the speed limit, you come to a full stop at every stop sign. You understand and abide by every silly little ordinance that has been passed in your community; (you know, don't spit on the sidewalk, it is illegal to have a cracked windsheild on your car, etc. etc. etc.)? You are the perfect weight for your age, height and gender and eat a perfect diet, can't have any gluttony you know? You never have more than one cup of coffee a day, never more than one glass of ice tea?? 

I could go on and on and on, but these black and white answers are getting old, really.


----------



## GAX (May 24, 2009)

I don't really post in this forum much, but this one caught my eye..

My replies are in red, and nope, I don't even use Marijuana...




Woodsman69 said:


> Yes smoking pot is a sin for three reasons.
> 
> 1. It is against the law and Christians are to obey the law
> Scooter answered this one, which by your own statement, you are no Christian.
> ...




A little something interesting about Spiritual use of Marijuana from Wiki... I'm not researching it, you can if you want..


> *Cannabis* has an ancient history of ritual usage as an aid to trance and has been traditionally used in a religious context throughout the old world. Herodotus wrote about early ceremonial practices by the Scythians, which are thought to have occurred from the 5th to 2nd century BCE. Itinerant sadhus have used it in India for centuries, and the Rastafari movement has embraced it in modern times. Anthropologist Sula Benet claimed historical evidence and etymological comparison show that the Holy anointing oil used by the Hebrews contained cannabis extracts, "kaneh bosm" (קְנֵה-בֹשֶׂם), and that it is also listed as an incense tree in the original Hebrew and Aramaic texts of the Old Testament. The early Christians used cannabis oil for medicinal purposes and as part of the baptismal process to confirm the forgiveness of sins and "right of passage" into the Kingdom of Heaven. The Unction, Seal, laying on of hands, the Counselor, and the Holy Spirit are all often synonymous of the Holy anointing oil.<sup class="reference" id="cite_ref-0">[1]</sup> Early Gnostic texts indicate that the Chrism is essential to becoming a "Christian." <sup class="reference" id="cite_ref-1">[2]</sup><sup class="reference" id="cite_ref-2">[3]</sup> Some Muslims of the Sufi order have used cannabis as a tool for spiritual exploration.


----------



## Hunter Haven (May 24, 2009)

I absolutely have no use for anyone who uses the crap!!!

Ya'll can dispute the rest of it, but that answer sums it up completely for me


----------



## Israel (May 24, 2009)

I think we often forget the awesome power, and the concomitant responsibility, the Lord has given us as believers to govern ourselves.
Is it a sin to eat meat might be a good question.
For Paul, whose conscience was easily moved, I believe he would have said (and did in so many words) that in certain circumstances his exercise of liberty, if it became a stumbling block for others, could be so.
The question always becomes one of self love versus consideration of others.
We are as free as Jesus, what will we do with this liberty?


----------



## deedly (May 24, 2009)

Genesis 1:11,   And God said, "Let the earth put forth vegetation, plants yielding seed, and fruit trees bearing fruit in which is their seed, each according to its kind, upon the earth." And it was so.
Genesis 1:12,   The earth brought forth vegetation, plants yielding seed according to their own kinds, and trees bearing fruit in which is their seed, each according to its kind. And God saw that it was good.
Genesis 1:13,   And there was evening and there was morning, a third day.


----------



## Hunter Haven (May 24, 2009)

Hunter Haven said:


> I absolutely have no use for anyone who uses the crap!!!
> 
> Ya'll can dispute the rest of it, but that answer sums it up completely for me





Dominic said:


> They likely have no use for you either



and doesn't it make life so much easier for me


----------



## PWalls (May 24, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I could go on and on and on, but these black and white answers are getting old, really.



The question was if marijuana use was a sin. A Christian is to obey the laws of the land. Since marijuana use is illegal, then it is a sin to use it. Black and white. May be "old" to you, but does not make it any less the truth. Regardless of our ability or fortitude or integrity to not committ sin or obey the letter of the law, sin is still sin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2009)

Oh No!!!!! Now we have to break a new thumper in...


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 24, 2009)

PWalls said:


> The question was if marijuana use was a sin. A Christian is to obey the laws of the land. Since marijuana use is illegal, then it is a sin to use it. Black and white. May be "old" to you, but does not make it any less the truth. Regardless of our ability or fortitude or integrity to not committ sin or obey the letter of the law, sin is still sin.



So if it's used for medical purposes, that person can expect a cruise on the lake of fire right?

Also, I must wonder if it's a sin to smoke it in the Netherlands.  Legal there.


----------



## crackerdave (May 24, 2009)

Israel said:


> I think we often forget the awesome power, and the concomitant responsibility, the Lord has given us as believers to govern ourselves.
> Is it a sin to eat meat might be a good question.
> For Paul, whose conscience was easily moved, I believe he would have said (and did in so many words) that in certain circumstances his exercise of liberty, if it became a stumbling block for others, could be so.
> The question always becomes one of self love versus consideration of others.
> We are as free as Jesus, what will we do with this liberty?



That's as far as I need to read this thread. Thanks again,brother.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> So if it's used for medical purposes, that person can expect a cruise on the lake of fire right?
> 
> Also, I must wonder if it's a sin to smoke it in the Netherlands. Legal there.


 

Excellent divergence. So to ponder a minute, exactly which laws of man are Christians to beholden to? All of them, all of the way down to the silliest of local ordinance? Or only your most local of laws. OR is this a "when in Rome" type deally.

When debating Law of Man vs. mis-interpretation of scripture you definitely can't have your cake and eat it too.

I will be interested in seeing how this turns out...


----------



## crackerdave (May 24, 2009)

PWalls said:


> The question was if marijuana use was a sin. A Christian is to obey the laws of the land. Since marijuana use is illegal, then it is a sin to use it. Black and white. May be "old" to you, but does not make it any less the truth. Regardless of our ability or fortitude or integrity to not committ sin or obey the letter of the law, sin is still sin.



True - we are commanded to obey the law of the land. 

"Unless!" 

It defies the Word of God.

As most Christians know very well,a sin is a sin in the eyes of God.It's childish to squabble over whether one is worse than another.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2009)

crackerdave said:


> True - we are commanded to obey the law of the land.
> 
> "Unless!"
> 
> ...


 
Absolutely, and I agree. Hookah pipes and cannibis are as old as the biblical times themselves, and I'm sure were a large part of daily biblical life as well as homeopathic medicine of the day. The Bible merely speaks out against drunkeness and does speak of moderation. So where does that leave us.


----------



## Beagler282 (May 24, 2009)

I know i smoked my share of it when i was younger but i will say you gain a different perspective when you accept the lord into your life.The only answer i can give you is when you stand before him I hope you did everything you could to have him look at you and smile with open arms.


----------



## crackerdave (May 24, 2009)

pnome said:


> I wonder if things would be different if Jesus had passed around a joint instead of a glass of wine at the last supper....



Who knows for sure they didn't? I,for one,wasn't physically there,so I sure don't know.I only know what the Bible says to my heart.


----------



## GAX (May 24, 2009)

**k9** said:


> SOME HAVE ALREADY PROVEN THIS BY THEIR POST OF BIBLE THUMPER THEY ARE NOT ABOUT TO CARE WHAT GOD HAS TO SAY.



 
But I read something disturbing, in this statement.. Correct me, if I'm wrong, But are you saying, if a person doesn't care for your opinion or off topic post, they do not listen to what God has to say?


----------



## Jim P (May 24, 2009)

K9 has summed it up with the answer, your body is the temple of the Holy Ghost.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> But I read something disturbing, in this statement.. Correct me, if I'm wrong, But are you saying, if a person doesn't care for your opinion or off topic post, they do not listen to what God has to say?


 
I read that too. It's his way or your not a believer in God. 

I guess that Cycle is coming around again, time for me to get out of here before I get stoned (with rocks) and burned at the stake.

Maybe one day this forum will be a place for "potential Christians" to come. But I don't see it in happening my lifetime...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2009)

**k9** said:


> WHEN I WAS LOST, WITHOUT GOD, I DID EVERYTHING SINNERS DO. I FRANKLY DID NOT CARE WHAT GOD THOUGHT ABOUT IT, IF THERE WAS A GOD.
> 
> SO, THERE IS NOTHING YOU CAN TEACH ME ABOUT SIN, OR THE END RESULTS OF SIN.
> 
> ...


 

And this is on topic now?? 

John 15 gives me all the answers I need, and I use that scripture in my approach to all that are seeking. What I do not do is beat them to a bloody pulp with scripture unrelated to this.

Smoke em' if you've got em' boys, but don't go too far.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2009)

**k9** said:


> WHO IS GOING TO BE YOUR FINAL AUTHORITY FOR WHAT YOU BELIEVE AND DO?


 
We know the answer to who,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but what is going to be his judgement for all of the folks driven away by well intended Christians that failed to follow John 15, and instead wanted to use the Bible as a weapon to justify their own insecurities and misgivings trying to shed themselves in a holier than thou light? 

No need to answer this, I already know what you will say.


----------



## GAX (May 24, 2009)

**k9** said:


> I WILL BE HAPPY TO ANSWER YOUR QUESTION.
> 
> 1.)DOES THE WRITER OF THE ORIGINAL QUESTION BELIEVE IN GOD? CHECK HIS OTHER POST AND YOU WILL KNOW THE ANSWER, IF HIS POST REFLECT THE TRUTH.
> 
> ...




I like this word, the post above, gives a lot of it...



scooter1 said:


> We know the answer to who,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but what is going to be his *judgment* for all of the folks driven away by well intended Christians that failed to follow John 15, and instead wanted to use the Bible as a weapon to justify their own insecurities and misgivings trying to shed themselves in a holier than thou light?
> 
> No need to answer this, I already know what you will say.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2009)

**k9** said:


> NOT FOR ME, GOD SHED HIS BLOOD TO PAY FOR MY SINS; GOD FORBID THAT I SHOULD CONTINUE IN SIN ANY LONGER!!!


 

Hate to break it to you, but you have no choice.

Denial is an ugly thing.


----------



## redneckcamo (May 24, 2009)

*smokin one down aintya !*

hey yall thread wreckers ...... the topic is sinful tater smokin  by HAM !

or is it sinfully eatin a ham after smokin a tater an a ham


----------



## boneboy96 (May 24, 2009)

is marajuana use a sin...that is the question.   Well, lets see now...did U inhale or not?     Is it prescribed as a medical aid in the fight against Glaucoma?  Or cancer therapy?   The American Indians smoked many a peace pipe and they got shafted out of their land...maybe that was a sin!     I personally don't care either way if it is or if it isn't...I don't feel it's any worse than alcohol, but then the government isn't getting their share of the taxes...so it is illegal.  Like mentioned earlier, it is legal in other countries...the Netherlands for instance.  I'm sure there are way worse things out there to worry about...


----------



## GAX (May 24, 2009)

redneckcamo said:


> hey yall thread wreckers ...... the topic is sinful tater smokin  by HAM !
> 
> or is it sinfully eatin a ham after smokin a tater an a ham



Your right, I never gave a straight answer to the question...
No, I do not believe smoking marijuana is a sin.... but my sinuses stop up, if i'm even in the vicinity of it, so I can't do it anyway....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2009)

**k9** said:


> THOSE WHO WENT BY FEELINGS, AND NEVER GAVE ME THE TRUTH BECAUSE THEY WERE ASHAMED OF THE GOSPEL OR BY NOT WANTING TO HURT ANYONE'S FEELING OR OFFEND, NEVER HELPED ME.
> ONLY AFTER THE MIRROR OF THE WORD OF GOD POINTING ME OUT AS THE LOST, UNGODLY SINNER THAT I WAS, AND SHOWED ME WHAT JESUS DID FOR ME ON THE CROSS, THEN THAT HELPED ME.
> "Time Out" never worked for me, and I bet it never worked for anyone else.


 

Then you haven't learned humility. God puts all kinds in our path to ease us into the direction he desires and teach us at a pace we can grasp and understand. 

To discount the importance those early encounters played in your salvation is to admit your adolescence in your walk with Christ.

The picture for this game is immense, and far beyond the grasp of any one human, but to humble oneself and make an effort to understand that no man that is trying is useless, but merely a part of the process is to begin to see that no one person can lead you to Christ. Only God can do that, through these vessels he has in place.

If your belief is that only one type of Christian can witness effectively to those seeking a better life then you are still a much bigger sinner than you can possibly realize. Satan uses the scripture and attitudes towards it just as effectively to fend off potential believers in God. 

Now, perhaps some ganga would mellow your spirit and allow some enlightenment to flow into your soul....


----------



## PWalls (May 24, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> So if it's used for medical purposes, that person can expect a cruise on the lake of fire right?
> 
> Also, I must wonder if it's a sin to smoke it in the Netherlands.  Legal there.



To the first statement, the "ticket" for a cruise in the lake of fire is denial of Jesus Christ. Has nothing to do with marijuana.

To the second statement, my original reply was it is sin because it is illegal here. However, I would have to do more study on "your body is a temple" aspect of Scripture to answer for other places where it is legal. I have a feeling that it would still be sin, but I have not asked for guidance on that from the Holy Spirit or studied the Word sufficiently to say for definite yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2009)

**k9** said:


> This is one thing we agree upon, I have no chioce.
> God made this choice for me; he is not going to put any sin to my account; he has paid for it all.
> 
> I am bought with a price, I am not my own; God has made my choice for me.
> ...


 

I respect your zeal for your faith, and the walk that has led you to this point. Realize this however, an addictive personality is a demon never to be cast out and Satan will use it against God at every opportunity that he can, even to the point of appearing to be God's work, from the vessels perspective.

I recommend you read the Screwtape Letters by C.S. Lewis to give you a broader perspective on just how sublte the enemy can be in using your daily regime against you to acheive his own agenda.

Peace.


----------



## GAX (May 24, 2009)

Lawwwwd, help him........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2009)

**k9** said:


> "Now, perhaps some ganga would mellow your spirit and allow some enlightenment to flow into your soul...."
> 
> 
> NOW THAT WAS VERY ENLIGHTENING
> ...


 
To be versed in the smilies (just kidding) (laughing about it) would be as valuable to you as being versed in most of what I have suggested to you.

Have a great day sir, I have limit for my conversations with brick walls.


----------



## GAX (May 24, 2009)

**k9** said:


> "Now, perhaps some ganga would mellow your spirit and allow some enlightenment to flow into your soul...."
> 
> 
> NOW THAT WAS VERY ENLIGHTENING
> ...



I detect a little laughing sarcasm in this post, Sooooo... You are not sinless..

"Ephesians 4:29 Do not let any unwholesome talk come out of your mouths, but only what is helpful for building others up according to their needs, that it may benefit those who listen."


Good day..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2009)

**k9** said:


> So, don't stone me to death when you get the other post answer.
> 
> **K9**
> 
> SHALOM


 
I have never witnessed anyone getting stoned to death. Stoned to the point of mental and physical impairment, yes, but not to death..

Y'all have a great day, I've gotta go supervise some bow shootin.


----------



## GAX (May 24, 2009)

**k9** said:


> Hi to Virgin Islands,
> 
> There is a long time radio announcer there who was big into ham radio.  His name was HERB Shoenbam or at least the first name is correct.
> 
> Would you happen to know of him...??



I have heard of him, but I'm not actually in the Virgin Islands. It's just wishful thinking..


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 24, 2009)

How many times do I have to tell you....caps lock OFF, normal font, black ink if you want me to read your posts.  They are crap and you know this.  The fact that you've been asked this before and still post in this format suggests you don't care about answering the question or engaging in debate.  You've more concerned with drawing as much attention to yourself and showcasing how righteous you are.

Just work with me once please.


----------



## pigpen1 (May 24, 2009)

Here's you a church and I say that sarcastically.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mT0lBlr3Vb0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mT0lBlr3Vb0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

  I can see it now, " The First Cheech & Chong Church" coming to a town near you.


----------



## pigpen1 (May 24, 2009)

I found it, Cheech & Chong Church.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q1V0yu16kho&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q1V0yu16kho&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


 Looks like this is where this country is headed.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 24, 2009)

**k9** said:


> Everyone is not at the same point in their walk with God.
> 
> SHALOM



I was with you until you used the walking reference.

How can I have footprints in the sand behind me when I get stuck in the sand as soon as I leave the boardwalk?


----------



## Lowjack (May 24, 2009)

Legalism with the Bible won't be a defense on the day of Judgement.


----------



## Mako22 (May 24, 2009)

The only thing this thread is good for is identifying the pot smokers on this forum.


----------



## Mako22 (May 24, 2009)

Let me say this from a seculer perspective; if you smoke dope then you are a LOSER.


----------



## Mako22 (May 24, 2009)

Pot smoker = loser


----------



## Mako22 (May 24, 2009)

Loser = pot smoker


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> The only thing this thread is good for is identifying the pot smokers on this forum.


 
You're not quite as intelligent as you might think you are if this is your gauge.



Woodsman69 said:


> Let me say this from a seculer perspective; if you smoke dope then you are a LOSER.


 


Woodsman69 said:


> Pot smoker = loser


 


Woodsman69 said:


> Loser = pot smoker


 
So what are you trying to say?


----------



## Lowjack (May 24, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You're not quite as intelligent as you might think you are if this is your gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pot Smoker=loser


----------



## bearpugh (May 24, 2009)

well, if you're saved your sins are forgiven. so does it matter any more than anything else?


----------



## Lowjack (May 24, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> How many times do I have to tell you....caps lock OFF, normal font, black ink if you want me to read your posts.  They are crap and you know this.  The fact that you've been asked this before and still post in this format suggests you don't care about answering the question or engaging in debate.  You've more concerned with drawing as much attention to yourself and showcasing how righteous you are.
> 
> Just work with me once please.



So when did you get appointed moderator ?


----------



## earl (May 24, 2009)

We really need a countdown clock for potential banned members.
SOS ,you need some balloon tires for that thing ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2009)

earl said:


> We really need a countdown clock for potential banned members.
> SOS ,you need some balloon tires for that thing ?


 
Who's getting banned?? 
The man posted a valid thread with a question that has yet to be answered with anything more than interpretive opinions.. nor has much in the way of constructive debate been offered on the subject,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but then that is status quo for this forum.


----------



## earl (May 24, 2009)

Any one posting that much scripture and claiming to be sin free is a candidate in my experience. I thought I gave my opinion of ham's question in my first post here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2009)

earl said:


> Any one posting that much scripture and claiming to be sin free is a candidate in my experience. I thought I gave my opinion of ham's question in my first post here.


 

Well, there have been a few that have come and gone over the last few years that had that habit of massive scripture quotes. Then there are others that are quite educated and capable of quoting a scripture or two and then elaborating on them in a constructive manner as to insert them into the topic of debate. unfortunately they are too few and far between and don't post much.


----------



## Mako22 (May 24, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Well, there have been a few that have come and gone over the last few years that had that habit of massive scripture quotes. Then there are others that are quite educated and capable of quoting a scripture or two and then elaborating on them in a constructive manner as to insert them into the topic of debate. unfortunately they are too few and far between and don't post much.



So when ya gonna spark one up? Tonight?


----------



## Jeffriesw (May 24, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I know eating salad probably ain't.  Not asking if it's against the law.  Is this okay in your eyes with your deity?



I don't think the Scriptues mention weed directly so I would have to fall back on the fact that I believe Christ expects us to follow the laws of the land we live in. 

If it was legal, then I would classify it with alcohol, The scriptures dont expicitly forbid it, but DOES warn numerous places aginst excess.


----------



## gtparts (May 24, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I was with you until you used the walking reference.
> 
> How can I have footprints in the sand behind me when I get stuck in the sand as soon as I leave the boardwalk?



Some are on "a roll" with God, my friend.  Others need to do a 180. Mowers are not the only "zero turn" vehicles, as you have well shown. I'm not sure all on this forum know your story.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 24, 2009)

**k9** said:


> Loose some weight so you won't get stuck in the sand, then I will give you a hand up, then follow the Lord closely, and don't look back. Lot's wife looked back.
> 
> Really, we need to encourage each other not to give up following Jesus.  We can get tired, discouraged, you get the idea.  Some need more encouragement and help than others, but we all need God.
> Thanks for being with me part of the way, now let's both go onward.


Did you just call me fat and lazy?


----------



## crackerdave (May 24, 2009)

Nice to have you with us,Jonathon. Sometimes humor is skeerce around here.
Grab ya a Zebra cake,and make yerself at home!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (May 24, 2009)

Somethings you have to decide yourself and i think this may be one of them.


----------



## letsemwalk (May 24, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Did you just call me fat and lazy?




woooo. down boy!! just chew his leg up a little and not all the way off.


----------



## earl (May 24, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Well, there have been a few that have come and gone over the last few years that had that habit of massive scripture quotes. Then there are others that are quite educated and capable of quoting a scripture or two and then elaborating on them in a constructive manner as to insert them into the topic of debate. unfortunately they are too few and far between and don't post much.



Excellent post !


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 24, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> The only thing this thread is good for is identifying the pot smokers on this forum.



Do I smoke pot Woodsman69?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 24, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> So when did you get appointed moderator ?



Never in an official capacity, but the idea has been tossed around and I am flattered by it.  

But it's pretty clear that I'm telling him I (me, just me) won't be reading his posts as they are.  I shouldn't assume the risk of having a seizure just to say what he has to say.


----------



## christianhunter (May 24, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Definitely.
> 
> I do wonder why "god made marijuana" though.  Mysterious ways, faith, etc.



He made it for rope.They say you can soak a rope or cloth in embalming fluid and get high when you burn it.You can huff paint,sniff model car glue.All kind of little devices,that satan or the flesh put's in your mind.Over dosing on cold medicine,sinus pill's,etc;.I think you knew it was considered sin SMDH.This is just a game for you,but unfortunately it will be a game with consequences.


----------



## Mako22 (May 24, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Do I smoke pot Woodsman69?



Ummmm I'm leaning towards yes at this point.......so when you gonna spark one up?


----------



## Mako22 (May 24, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Well, there have been a few that have come and gone over the last few years that had that habit of massive scripture quotes. Then there are others that are quite educated and capable of quoting a scripture or two and then elaborating on them in a constructive manner as to insert them into the topic of debate. unfortunately they are too few and far between and don't post much.



Last few years??? I got this from the top right of your post : Join Date: Sep 2008. The wacky weed messing with your memory, see I told y'all it was sin to smoke that junk!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 24, 2009)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Did you just call me fat and lazy?



Oh no he didn't!     Tell me he didn't!


----------



## Lowjack (May 24, 2009)

If Jesus Paid for all your sins, how can you then sin ?
Sinning is breaking God's Moral Law So which one do you know that K9 broke ?

"And God spoke all these words, saying: 'I am the LORD your God… 

ONE: 'You shall have no other gods before Me.' 

TWO: 'You shall not make for yourself a carved image--any likeness of anything that is in heaven above, or that is in the earth beneath, or that is in the water under the earth.' 

THREE: 'You shall not take the name of the LORD your God in vain.' 

FOUR: 'Remember the Sabbath day, to keep it holy.' 

FIVE: 'Honor your father and your mother.' 

SIX: 'You shall not murder.' 

SEVEN: 'You shall not commit adultery.' 

EIGHT: 'You shall not steal.' 

NINE: 'You shall not bear false witness against your neighbor.' 

TEN: 'You shall not covet your neighbor's house; you shall not covet your neighbor's wife, nor his male servant, nor his female servant, nor his ox, nor his donkey, nor anything that is your neighbor's.'

The Apostle Paul in Romans 8:1 says, “There is therefore now no condemnation to those who are in Christ Jesus, who do not walk according to the flesh, but according to the Spirit.” Let’s ask the question: What condemnation have those who are in Christ be set free from? Paul answers this in the very next verse, Romans 8:2, “For the law of the Spirit of life in Christ has made me free from the law of sin and death.”

What is sin? Sin is the transgression of the Moral Law of God. What is the wages of sin? The wages of sin is death. Therefore those who are in Christ are free from the condemnation that comes with the breaking of God’s Law - which condemnation is death.But notice that the Apostle is telling us what has set us free from that condemnation. “For the law of the Spirit of life in Christ has made me free…” Therefore to walk in the Spirit is walk in the Law of the Spirit. This is to say that those who have life in Christ obey the Law of the Spirit. 

What then is the Law of the Spirit? Is the Law of the Spirit different to the Law of Christ, which, as we’ve seen, is the same as the Law of God? Well,  Is there any conflict in the Godhead? , then the Law of the Father is the same as the Law of the Son which is the same as the Law of the Spirit. Therefore walking in the Law of the Spirit is walking in God’s Moral Law. For what other Law of God is there?
Now some think they must obey the Law of The Church ,before or instead of the law of God.
With those I will not argue as they not not what scripture says.
Shalom


----------



## earl (May 25, 2009)

ELEVEN.  It shall be a sin to burn a doobie in countries were it is illegal.
TWELVE. If it's legal were you live ,fire that bad boy up.[spark one if you are reading the woodsman69 version]


----------



## fisheater (May 25, 2009)

**k9** said:


> WHEN DID I SAY I DID NOT HAVE SIN???
> 
> What I said was that Jesus shed His blood on the cross to pay for my sins, and I am not to live in sin any longer:
> NOT FOR ME, GOD SHED HIS BLOOD TO PAY FOR MY SINS; GOD FORBID THAT I SHOULD CONTINUE IN SIN ANY LONGER!!!
> ...


----------



## Trocar (May 25, 2009)

fisheater said:


> **k9** said:
> 
> 
> > WHEN DID I SAY I DID NOT HAVE SIN???
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2009)

How do these psuedo debates always come down to "my denominations bigger?"

Isnt' there a better way to "hash" this out?


----------



## SkeeterEater (May 25, 2009)

Man! After reading all these post, I need a joint!


----------



## pigpen1 (May 25, 2009)

**k9** said:


> sorry, that may be your manuscript that leads to a roma papa/priests to confess your sins; as you know sinaiticus and vaticanus ( vatican, hello) do. (aleph, b, c, d, f, l)
> (sinaiticus, vaticanus, ephraemi rescriptus, cottonianus, ambrosianus, and purpureus vidobonesis)
> origen did a number on many manuscripts. The septuagint,  "the letters of aristeas",  the hexapla, apocrypha, alexandrinus (hesychian) manuscripts,...... Were a different line, different family.
> 
> ...




*amen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## crackerdave (May 25, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> How do these psuedo debates always come down to "my denominations bigger?"
> 
> Isnt' there a better way to "hash" this out?


----------



## crackerdave (May 25, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> The only thing this thread is good for is identifying the pot smokers on this forum.



Yeah,and I think you just might be one of 'em!


----------



## SkeeterEater (May 25, 2009)

This is becoming a very sticky situation!


----------



## earl (May 25, 2009)

Do ya'll remember when it was reported that Agent Orange was used in White County ,the pot capitol of the US ?


----------



## Lowjack (May 25, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> How do these psuedo debates always come down to "my denominations bigger?"
> 
> Isnt' there a better way to "hash" this out?


More like my church and believe is better than yours ,LOL


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 25, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Ummmm I'm leaning towards yes at this point.......so when you gonna spark one up?



What makes you think I smoke pot exactly, Woodsman69?


----------



## SkeeterEater (May 25, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> What makes you think I smoke pot exactly, Woodsman69?



Because you have a pitbull.......it's a dead give away!


----------



## Lowjack (May 25, 2009)

SkeeterEater said:


> Because you have a pitbull.......it's a dead give away!


And the Jamaican hair style ? LOL

If you walk like a duck ,quack like a duck are you a penguin ?


----------



## GAX (May 25, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> And the Jamaican hair style ? LOL
> 
> If you walk like a duck ,quack like a duck are you a penguin ?



If you're a duck hunting penguin, possibly...


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 25, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> And the Jamaican hair style ? LOL
> 
> If you walk like a duck ,quack like a duck are you a penguin ?



Shall I assume you are a cheapskate when it comes to tipping the waiter at a restaurant?  Judge not, Lowjack.


----------



## Trocar (May 25, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Shall I assume you are a cheapskate when it comes to tipping the waiter at a restaurant?  Judge not, Lowjack.


----------



## GAX (May 25, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Shall I assume you are a cheapskate when it comes to tipping the waiter at a restaurant?  Judge not, Lowjack.


----------



## Lowjack (May 25, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Shall I assume you are a cheapskate when it comes to tipping the waiter at a restaurant?  Judge not, Lowjack.



You will be surprise ,how I'm treated at restaurants around here, were you looking in the mirror when you wrote that ?


----------



## earl (May 25, 2009)

I don't think you can call ham's hairstyle Jamaican. I think that would be dreadlocks that are identified as Jamaican. It saddens me to see that such an educated person cannot distinguish the differences. No wonder you aren't sure if it is a duck or a penguin. And to save you further confusion, that is not a poodle he has on leash.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 25, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> You will be surprise ,how I'm treated at restaurants around here, were you looking in the mirror when you wrote that ?



No.

Say, are you what could be described as a shrewd businessman?


----------



## Trocar (May 25, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> You will be surprise ,how I'm treated at restaurants around here, were you looking in the mirror when you wrote that ?
> 
> Some people have never left the place they were born...physically or mentally.  It's amazing how many uncultured people are the first ones to judge, and spew forth stereotypes.   I hope i never have the displeasure of meeting you.


----------



## Lowjack (May 25, 2009)

Six million dollar ham said:


> No.
> 
> Say, are you what could be described as a shrewd businessman?


Iam, It is God's blessing upon Our Father Abraham, he said "I give thee the power to obtain Wealth".


----------



## Lowjack (May 25, 2009)

Trocar said:


> Lowjack said:
> 
> 
> > You will be surprise ,how I'm treated at restaurants around here, were you looking in the mirror when you wrote that ?
> ...


----------



## Trocar (May 25, 2009)

Keep on thumpin, Sexy!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2009)

Sorry, I just couldn't resist...


----------



## Lowjack (May 25, 2009)

earl said:


> I don't think you can call ham's hairstyle Jamaican. I think that would be dreadlocks that are identified as Jamaican. It saddens me to see that such an educated person cannot distinguish the differences. No wonder you aren't sure if it is a duck or a penguin. And to save you further confusion, that is not a poodle he has on leash.



See ? I don't need culture, I have Earl to teach me all this unedifying things. LOL


----------



## mtnwoman (May 26, 2009)

I think it is wrong to have pot because it is illegal. God said render until Caesar what is Caesar's which it our government, federal and state laws etc.

I do believe that pot has a purpose and I believe it has a healing purpose for some ailments. Bible says in the OT that ALL the herbs are for our healings. And I'd even venture to say it's an organic stress reliever, over alchol which is not a natural process or other drugs which may be derivitive of plants that God designed for our well being, that have a chemical or nonorganic part to it.

Satan didn't make herbs or roots of plants etc etc,  which I believed are created for us to use for our infirmaties.
What's the diffenence in pot and crack?...a man made chemical process.

I personally believe it's only a sin because it's against the law...otherwise, don't bogart that joint....LOL
just kidding.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2009)

mtnwoman said:


> I think it is wrong to have pot because it is illegal. God said render until Caesar what is Caesar's which it our government, federal and state laws etc.


 
That quote was in reference to taxes.



mtnwoman said:


> I do believe that pot has a purpose and I believe it has a healing purpose for some ailments. Bible says in the OT that ALL the herbs are for our healings. And I'd even venture to say it's an organic stress reliever, over alchol which is not a natural process or other drugs which may be derivitive of plants that God designed for our well being, that have a chemical or nonorganic part to it.


 
The alcohol statement is subjective. Corn squeezins or tater mash?? no they are not a natural process, but some could argue that wine actually is, and perhaps the others as well, I'm just not well enough versed on the fermentation process of a fruit or vegetable when it is stored.



mtnwoman said:


> Satan didn't make herbs or roots of plants etc etc, which I believed are created for us to use for our infirmaties.
> What's the diffenence in pot and crack?...a man made chemical process.
> 
> I personally believe it's only a sin because it's against the law...otherwise, don't bogart that joint....LOL
> just kidding.


----------



## pigpen1 (May 26, 2009)

What about countries that pass laws that prohibit the preaching of Jesus Christ or to have the Bible, is it a sin in the eyes of God to break those "Laws of the Land"????


----------



## earl (May 26, 2009)

pigpen1 said:


> What about countries that pass laws that prohibit the preaching of Jesus Christ or to have the Bible, is it a sin in the eyes of God to break those "Laws of the Land"????





Excellent question !!!


----------



## ToLog (May 26, 2009)

earl said:


> Excellent question !!!



i dunno the answer either, but it's a wonderful question to ask!  

lot's of folks are probably interested in the answer to That One!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2009)

Seems we have a bit of a conundrum here....


----------



## GAX (May 26, 2009)

So, who's gonna be the first to quote some random Bible verse to avoid the question????


----------



## WTM45 (May 26, 2009)

pigpen1 said:


> What about countries that pass laws that prohibit the preaching of Jesus Christ or to have the Bible, is it a sin in the eyes of God to break those "Laws of the Land"????



Why don't creationists rise up against a man-made law that makes mere posession of a naturally occuring organic plant that was "created" by their deity illegal?

Votes.  Tradeoffs for tax exemption.  Fear of repercussion.
Sometimes the voice has to be used.  Other times it requires taking up arms.


----------



## earl (May 26, 2009)

They are either too stoned to talk or their mouths are full trying to sate the dreaded munchies ?


----------



## ToLog (May 26, 2009)

earl said:


> They are either too stoned to talk or their mouths are full trying to sate the dreaded munchies ?



oh my! we just don't live in a culture that allows for such fluidity of thought?

i mean, work, the expressway, the job, mortgages, quality of public-schools, etc. etc., now that's what is most important.

forget the streams, the lakes, the neighbors horses who run loose. and we've got the Demo's in the WhiteHouse. Now if that ain't progress, what is??


----------



## GAX (May 26, 2009)

pigpen1 said:


> What about countries that pass laws that prohibit the preaching of Jesus Christ or to have the Bible, is it a sin in the eyes of God to break those "Laws of the Land"????



I just want to see someone answer with a coherent answer...


----------



## WTM45 (May 26, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> I just want to see someone answer with a coherent answer...



The Bible suggests believers should take up arms for certain issues.  I'd bet pigpen1's question is covered as a reason for violence with extreme predjudice.
Maybe even OK to go full out Jericho on such a .gov or entity.
All that's necessary is a Joshua, and some devout followers.


----------



## earl (May 26, 2009)

Wasn't there a post recently about bibles being burned in Afghanistan ?


----------



## maker4life (May 26, 2009)

Since as Christians we are to honor the laws of the land I can assume everyones church will be gladly hosting gay weddings when they become legal here .

I'm certainly not here to say it's not a sin but I just don't believe law has anything to do with it .


----------



## earl (May 26, 2009)

Another deal buster. I bet there's a bunch of outlaws hanging around here !!!!


----------



## WTM45 (May 26, 2009)

**k9** said:


> Excellant question!!
> 
> I do suggest to consult the scriptures for the things pertaining to God. Otherwise, you get into men's opinions, and you know what opinions are like.
> Many don't care to know what God has to say. Those are the same ones who always find fault with God as a Final Authority on anything.
> ...




And those apostles took a beating, and walked away "happy" to have suffered for their cause without dying.  A badge of courage.  It was an elder who begged to let them live.  Some previously did not get such a reprieve.
Choose your battles wisely.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2009)

maker4life said:


> Since as Christians we are to honor the laws of the land I can assume everyones church will be gladly hosting gay weddings when they become legal here .
> 
> I'm certainly not here to say it's not a sin but I just don't believe law has anything to do with it .


 

ding ding ding ding ding...........we have a winner.

Now let's expand on this.


----------



## Mako22 (May 26, 2009)

I left this thread two days ago and you fellas are still sparking one up!

In case y'all forgot: 
dope smoker = no job 
dope smoker = welfare
dope smoker = Lazy
dope smoker = Loser

Seen it with my own eyes on multiple occasions and it's a SIN for daddy to lay around stoned all day while momma and the kids go without food, clothes, medicine, etc.


----------



## earl (May 26, 2009)

**k9** said:


> *ALWAYS CHOOSE TO OBEY GOD, THERE IS NEVER A GOOD TIME TO DISOBEY GOD.*
> 
> If you obey God it may very well cost you. It has cost many a saint of God his life in the past, and presently, and until God's return; but be faithful unto death.
> 
> Some will be faithful, some won't, some do, and some don't.





While I admire your stand ,I would ask what your stance in countries where it is illegal to try to convert.


----------



## GAX (May 26, 2009)




----------



## ryano (May 26, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> I left this thread two days ago and you fellas are still sparking one up!
> 
> In case y'all forgot:
> dope smoker = no job
> ...



Its also a sin every day for daddy to lay around drunk all day while momma and the kids go without food, clothes, medicine etc. so whats your point?  One is legal and the other isnt?   Very weak.

You sir, are painting with a very broad brush.....While you might have seen that with your own eyes, Ive seen with thine own eyes some of the most successful people I know smoke. Doctors, lawyers, business owners, many folk in the 6 figure and up range.

Yeah real losers I tell ya


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 26, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> I left this thread two days ago and you fellas are still sparking one up!
> 
> In case y'all forgot:
> dope smoker = no job
> ...


 

Unless your name is Willam Jefferson Clinton....

Or this fella;


----------



## crackerdave (May 27, 2009)

pigpen1 said:


> What about countries that pass laws that prohibit the preaching of Jesus Christ or to have the Bible, is it a sin in the eyes of God to break those "Laws of the Land"????



We may soon find out.Christians are losing ground every day in this country.That's not surprising to me,as the Bible says there will be a falling away from God and many false teachers in the last days.

Come the Judgment Day,Satan and his people [the goats! ] will realize that all those little battles they "won" don't amount to a poot in a hurricane.The WAR was WON when Jesus rose from the tomb.Us sheep - "sheeple",as some call us - will be so totally horrified at what is done with the goats,there'll be no thought of gloating.Only sorrow and regret for a moment,that we didn't do more to try and show them the way of Jesus.Then -       SEE YA!

PS - This is not fiction from another Woodyite trying to write the "Great American Novel" - read Revelation.


----------



## crackerdave (May 27, 2009)

**k9** said:


> Hope this answer is coherent enough:
> 
> Excellant question!!
> 
> ...



Same here!  Give me a childlike faith in God over faith in man and his laws ANY day.


----------



## bobman (May 27, 2009)

I didn't read this whole thing carefully but for those folks impressed by " the laws of the land argument" I have a question.

Abortion is legal its the "law of the land" so I guess its not a sin.... right?

The concept that the crooks in government make rules that if not followed would be a sin just doen't make sense to me. I have almost zero respect for these people, and no I am not advocating no laws, society needs rules. 

What I am saying is clearly government gets things wrong all the time. Jim Crowe laws are a good historical example.

 I am not avocating pot use either


----------



## mtnwoman (Jun 1, 2009)

bobman said:


> Abortion is legal its the "law of the land" so I guess its not a sin.... right?



How does pot which is grown out of the earth compare to abortion. Killing a baby compares to smoking pot....uh no.
If pot is considered an herb...in the old testament, it is written that ALL herbs are for the benefit of men.
Pot helps vision, pain from cancer, calms your nerves. Xanax (chemical compound) or organic pot for anxiety.
I just can't compare the process of alchohol to the organicness of pot much less abortion to smoking pot. Abortion isn't natural....pot is.


----------



## Lowjack (Jun 1, 2009)

mtnwoman said:


> How does pot which is grown out of the earth compare to abortion. Killing a baby compares to smoking pot?....uh no.
> If pot is considered an herb...in the old testament, it is written that ALL herbs are for the benefit of men.
> Pot helps vision, pain from cancer, calms your nerves. Xanax (chemical compound) or organic pot for anxiety. If you take any compound for any reason over organic just because the chemical compound is legal, does that make it ok? guess so.
> I just can't compare the process of alchohol to the organicness of pot much less abortion to smoking pot. Abortion isn't natural....pot is.



Food is Natural but being a glutton is a sin


----------



## Thanatos (Jun 1, 2009)

Its the same as alcohol. Use it dont abuse it and you will be okay. 

The question about it being illegal is silly. Other members have pointed out the problem with that. Is speeding against the law? Do you speed? If they make firearms illegal are you going to bow down to that law???


----------



## GAX (Jun 1, 2009)

Your singing to the choir, so to speak..




**k9** said:


> __________________
> 
> Quote "Sing me something soft, sad and delicate, or loud and out of key, sing me anything".
> 
> ...


----------



## thedeacon (Jun 1, 2009)

I have found that if I have to ask a question like that it is better to leave it alone.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jun 3, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> That quote was in reference to taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> The alcohol statement is subjective. Corn squeezins or tater mash?? no they are not a natural process, but some could argue that wine actually is, and perhaps the others as well, I'm just not well enough versed on the fermentation process of a fruit or vegetable when it is stored.


yes fermentation is a natural process. Distillation is a natural process as well in the sense of dew forming on grass is water vapor that has condensed. Did not the Lord thy God command the Jews to give sacrifice of wine and strong drink? Did Jesus not turn water to wine at the wedding when it was discovered the wine had run out?


----------



## Roy (Jun 25, 2009)

This is my first post in this forum and I'll probably regret getting into this but my answer to the original question:  If you could consider getting "high" equivalent to being drunk, refer to the following verses

Proverbs 23:21:
   21 For the drunkard and the glutton shall come to poverty: and drowsiness shall clothe a man with rags.

1 Corinthians 6:10:
   10 Nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners, shall inherit the kingdom of God


Galatians 5:21:
   21 Envyings, murders, drunkenness, revellings, and such like: of the which I tell you before, as I have also told you in time past, that they which do such things shall not inherit the kingdom of God.

Ephesians 5:18:
   18 And be not drunk with wine, wherein is excess; but be filled with the Spirit

I know the passages are referring to alcohol (wine) but I think they would apply.


----------



## post450 (Jun 25, 2009)

First of all I did not resurrect this thread, Roy the new guy did it. Sorry Roy.

I noted that one answer which was not provided as to whether or not marijuana is a sin comes from Galatians 5:19-21, one of Roy's scriptures. I am not referring to drunkenness but to the word _witchcraft_ of verse 20 which was translated from the Greek word _pharmakeia_, which can mean drugs or drug use and the root of which is where we get our English word pharmacy. Early "sorcerers" apparently made  often use of illicit drugs, so I guess drug addicts aren't that new. 

I actually learned this from my pastor during one of his sermons. Needless to say, he thinks marijuana use is a sin.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 26, 2009)

Roy said:


> This is my first post in this forum and I'll probably regret getting into this but my answer to the original question:  If you could consider getting "high" equivalent to being drunk, refer to the following verses
> 
> Proverbs 23:21:
> 21 For the drunkard and the glutton shall come to poverty: and drowsiness shall clothe a man with rags.
> ...



No it says don't get drunk off of wine.  Weed is apparently okay in the biblical sense.  Good info. Thanks.


----------



## Israel (Jun 26, 2009)

The obvious difference between marijuana and wine is this, I can drink one glass of wine and not feel a thing or be impeded physically or mentally in any way (though some might argue my mental baseline is too low to matter anyway) but when folks do a doobie it is for the sole purpose of intoxication.
No one smokes a joint to "not feel anything".
But, be that as it may...God actually has better ways to get us "high".


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 26, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Yes smoking pot is a sin for three reasons.
> 
> 1. It is against the law and Christians are to obey the law
> 2. It makes one lazy and unproductive which is a sin
> ...



Please prove #2 and 3, show me facts, not hear say


----------



## Israel (Jun 26, 2009)

bilgerat said:


> Please prove #2 and 3, show me facts, not hear say




#2. It often led to much productivity for me...I have never made so many peanut butter and tomato sandwiches topped with melted limburger in my life.

#3. If #2 is not proof enough of diabolical influence...what would it take to convince you?


----------



## crossbreed (Jun 26, 2009)

I have just started back to church but I now that the bible says do not judge any one the only one who can is GOD and only him. as far as the king james bible it has been in my family since before I was born. now the internaion(sorry for the spelling) bible says the same thing just in words you can under staind better. as far as is pot a sin who knows but if it makes you feel closer to GOD then fine if it make you feel like a sinner then stop. it is all how you feel to god not to every one eles. for he is the only one that matters. as far as people on here judgeing others that IS a sin. don't judge anyone. we go by the word of GOD and what it means to us not what it means to you! now I don't smoke pot or drink but it is not my place to judge anyone that does.
I hope that GOD blesses all of you in your own way.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 26, 2009)

Roy said:


> This is my first post in this forum and I'll probably regret getting into this but my answer to the original question:  If you could consider getting "high" equivalent to being drunk, refer to the following verses
> 
> Proverbs 23:21:
> 21 For the drunkard and the glutton shall come to poverty: and drowsiness shall clothe a man with rags.
> ...



Interesting thoughts and while I don't think Alcohol and Pot are the same things, I think the passages do apply.

I think the bigger question is this.

When you smoke pot, do you come under the influence of it?  Are you in control of all of your bodily functions...mentally? physically?  Or are you under the control of the drug?  

*Scripture teaches us that we should only be under the control of the Holy Spirit.*  So, if you can smoke weed and still be under the control of the Holy Spirit, then I'd say it isn't a sin.  If you can drink alcohol and still be under the control of the Holy Spirit, then it isn't a sin.  If you can eat cherry pie and still be under the control of the Holy Spirit, then it isn't a sin.


----------



## earl (Jun 26, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> Interesting thoughts and while I don't think Alcohol and Pot are the same things, I think the passages do apply.
> 
> I think the bigger question is this.
> 
> ...





 How about good sex with your wife ?


----------



## Israel (Jun 26, 2009)

earl said:


> How about good sex with your wife ?



Of course.
Don't leave God out of anything.
He created sex.


----------



## earl (Jun 26, 2009)

But according to rj it has to be under the control of The HS.  I don't know about you , but good sex to me is usually ''out of control''.


----------



## Bodab1974 (Jun 26, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> I left this thread two days ago and you fellas are still sparking one up!
> 
> In case y'all forgot:
> dope smoker = no job
> ...



OK,  opinions like this are why many people turn away from religious folks.

Dope SMoker = No Job?    Sorry bud,  but I know of a TON of construction workers, oil field hands, and other folks who have gainful employment and who smoke.

Dope Smoker = Welfare... You have this information based on what facts?

Dope Smoker = Lazy.....  seriously?   really?   how many roofers smoke weed?  LOL  most of the construction folks I know smoke or have smoked.

I don't personally, but I have my other vices, and I will take an accounting of them for myself in due time I am sure.

BUT   you are mighty judgmental ain't ya?


----------



## Israel (Jun 27, 2009)

earl said:


> But according to rj it has to be under the control of The HS.  I don't know about you , but good sex to me is usually ''out of control''.



I never broke any windows or fell down the stairs, if that's what you mean.


----------



## yellowhammer (Jun 27, 2009)

I saw this thread,don`t want to read all of it,so I skipped to the end and added thisot`s against the law.Nuff said there.Bible warns against drunkenness.Nuff said.During my Air Force career I was on one of the reoccurring visits to the altitude chamber,when we were shown two large pieces of LUNG from two deceased humans.Both died from lung cancer.One smoked cigarettes,but not pot.That lung was black.One smoked pot,but not tobacco.That lung was green.We were shown a good lung from an accident victim who smoked nothing.That lung was pink.The body is a temple.Turning your lung green or black ain`t right.


----------



## tell sackett (Jun 27, 2009)

my first & only post on this thread: rj I think your last paragraph pretty much nailed it. I would only add we should always ask ourselves can I do this & bring glory & honor to God? Bodab1974: please don't make the mistake of lumping all who profess Christ together by the statements of any one person. Now, last but not least, would somebody please get out the backhoe, dig a hole, & roll this poor old horse into it?


----------

